

HN Crunch: Greasemonkey script for Hacker News - olalonde
http://syskall.com/hn-crunch-greasemonkey-script-for-hacker-news

======
photon_off
I've found this bookmarklet, which threads comments, to be extremely useful:

[http://alexander.kirk.at/2010/02/16/collapsible-threads-
for-...](http://alexander.kirk.at/2010/02/16/collapsible-threads-for-hacker-
news/)

